# pkgng is not working



## orionmaster (Aug 24, 2013)

I have set up an own repository which was working very well. But since April or May I can't update or upgrade my computers any more. The computers can't see any packages in the repository. `pkg stats` says this:


```
[root@freebsd ~]# pkg stats
Local package database:
	Installed packages: 22
	Disk space occupied: 115 MB

Remote package database(s):
	Number of repositories: 1
	Packages available: 0
	Unique packages: 0
	Total size of packages: 0 B
```

Building the packages on the PKGNG server is, as far as I can tell, working as it should do. For building I use poudriere and here you can see a part of the latest build:


```
====>> [01] Starting build of www/piwik
====>> [02] Finished build of www/wordpress: Success
====>> [02] Starting build of databases/postgresql92-server
====>> [01] Finished build of www/piwik: Success
====>> [03] Finished build of graphics/dri: Success
====>> [04] Finished build of security/heimdal: Success
====>> [02] Finished build of databases/postgresql92-server: Success
====>> Stopping 4 builders
====>> Creating pkgng repository
Generating repository catalog in /packages: done!
====>> Cleaning up
====>> Umounting file systems
====>> Built ports: misc/pciids devel/pkgconf net/openldap24-client textproc/libxml2 devel/libpthread-stubs security/nmap textproc/libxslt devel/libpciaccess graphics/libdrm lang/python27 textproc/raptor2 lang/python2 lang/python databases/postgresql92-client x11/xcb-proto databases/postgresql90-client lang/php5 textproc/rasqal x11/libxcb textproc/py-libxml2 textproc/php5-xml www/php5-session textproc/php5-dom converters/php5-iconv databases/php5-pdo devel/php5-json x11/libX11 databases/php5-mysql ftp/php5-curl security/php5-hash x11/libXext textproc/php5-ctype databases/php5-sqlite3 x11-toolkits/libXt x11/libXfixes x11/libXpm databases/php5-pdo_sqlite security/php5-filter x11-toolkits/libXmu archivers/php5-zlib databases/php5-pdo_mysql textproc/php5-simplexml archivers/php5-zip x11/libXdamage x11/libXxf86vm devel/php5-tokenizer databases/php5-pgsql x11/libXp sysutils/php5-posix textproc/php5-xmlreader archivers/php5-phar textproc/php5-xmlwriter sysutils/php5-fileinfo converters/php5-mbstring x11-toolkits/libXaw textproc/php5-wddx devel/t1lib graphics/php5-gd net/openldap24-server x11/xauth www/owncloud lang/php5-extensions textproc/redland www/wordpress www/piwik graphics/dri security/heimdal databases/postgresql92-server

====>> [91amd64-default] 68 packages built, 0 failures, 0 ignored, 0 skipped
```

Do anyone have a clue?


----------



## J65nko (Aug 25, 2013)

How do you make the packages available to the other computers? Using a web or FTP server? On the the other computers can you access the package server with a browser or with www/lynx?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2013)

Does `pkg update` and `pkg version -vR` work? There have been some changes to pkg and you may need to run `pkg upgrade` a couple of times.


----------



## orionmaster (Aug 26, 2013)

The packages are available through HTTP. Take a look here, http://www.kostympop.info/pkgng/91amd64-default/


----------



## orionmaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Afer the packages are built it tries to update the packages on my client but can't see that they are outdated. 

`pkg version -vR` says:


```
[root@freebsd ~]#  pkg version -vR
Updating repository catalogue
bash-static-4.2.45                 ?   orphaned: shells/bash-static
bpkg-2.1.7                         ?   orphaned: ports-mgmt/bpkg
devcpu-data-0.6                    ?   orphaned: sysutils/devcpu-data
ezjail-3.3                         ?   orphaned: sysutils/ezjail
gettext-0.18.1.1_1                 ?   orphaned: devel/gettext
iozone-3.397                       ?   orphaned: benchmarks/iozone
libiconv-1.14_1                    ?   orphaned: converters/libiconv
libtool-2.4.2                      ?   orphaned: devel/libtool
lsof-4.88.d,8                      ?   orphaned: sysutils/lsof
lua-5.1.5_5                        ?   orphaned: lang/lua
lynx-2.8.7.2,1                     ?   orphaned: www/lynx
mosh-1.2.4                         ?   orphaned: net/mosh
nmap-6.25_1                        ?   orphaned: security/nmap
pcre-8.33                          ?   orphaned: devel/pcre
perl-5.14.4                        ?   orphaned: lang/perl5.14
pkg-1.1.4_1                        ?   orphaned: ports-mgmt/pkg
portmaster-3.16                    ?   orphaned: ports-mgmt/portmaster
poudriere-3.0.3                    ?   orphaned: ports-mgmt/poudriere
protobuf-2.5.0                     ?   orphaned: devel/protobuf
screen-4.0.3_14                    ?   orphaned: sysutils/screen
smartmontools-6.1                  ?   orphaned: sysutils/smartmontools
zfs-stats-1.2.2                    ?   orphaned: sysutils/zfs-stats
```

As you can see pkg has no packages to compare with in the repository and therefore doesn't know if they are outdated or not.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

That simply means the packages aren't there or pkg can't find them. I would try and update the build server first. It looks like that's still using an older version of pkg.


----------



## orionmaster (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I am running version 1.1.4 on the buildserver. Yes @SirDice you are right, pkg can't see them for some reason. Any ideas?


----------

